

Bill to the government the ability to shut down the internet - natmaster
http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s773/show

======
dkokelley
I think the key phrase in the summary is _"without regard to any provision of
law, regulation, rule, or policy restricting such access."_

Why is it necessary for the president to be able (by himself, from what I
understand) to shut down entire networks without regard to law? Don't the
other two branches exist to write and decide laws? What is the point of a
check and balance if this action can be taken without regard to law?

Also, why aren't the security policies of the network providers good enough?
If the US were under a serious cyber-attach (which actually happens a lot),
wouldn't the providers just shut down the offending IPs? Why is it necessary
for entire networks to be at the mercy of the government? Perhaps I don't
understand the internet well enough. Would someone be able to enlighten me?

Note: I am neither a political scientist or an internet engineer. If any part
of what I said doesn't make sense to someone who understands these issues
better than I do, please correct me.

------
CaptainMorgan
At first I wasn't seeing backed up claims for "shutting down the Internet"...
I read that over one time and I thought, okay, they're talking about (new)
cybersecurity applications for already existing Federal and Department of
Commerce systems and implementations. So I thought, okay - providing more
security for governmental systems is a good thing, right?

Then I read it through a second time: "The bill also calls on the Department
of Commerce to establish and maintain a clearinghouse on information related
to cybersecurity threat and vulnerability information to public and private
infrastructure deemed "critical" by the President. The Secretary of Commerce
would be given access to this information "without regard to any provision of
law, regulation, rule, or policy restricting such access." The bill would also
give the President new authority to "declare a cybersecurity emergency and
order the limitation or shutdown of Internet traffic to and from any
compromised Federal Government or United States critical infrastructure
information system or network.""

''deemed critical'' ? I welcome your opinion, but to me that seems like too
much power for one person. I'd say Google is quite critical... so let me get
this straight, Rockefeller wants to allow the President to be able to shut
down anything (like Google) he feels is necessary? pfft I think I'd like to
recommend these old fogie Senators to actually use the Internet - don't
attempt to interfere with something you don't understand.

~~~
lallysingh
Look at it from the context of the recent Russia-Georgia conflict
<http://www.defensetech.org/archives/004363.html>

My tin-foil hat's as big as most (and bigger than many), but let's look at
both sides of this equation.

------
devicenull
I can't see this being technically feasible... the entire design principle
behind the tcp/ip stack is to route around damaged/missing network links. You
would have to completely isolate the US to do this, unless I'm
misunderstanding modern routing protcols. Even leaving one link open would
allow (slow) traffic outside of the US...

Granted, systems like the great firewall of China tend to work, but that's
because there is infrastructure in place to handle it, it didn't just pop up
one day.

------
pmorici
Our government is obsessed with the word "cyber", honestly does anyone use
that word besides the government and internet porn sites?

~~~
omouse
Some "artists" do as well. I like Ted Nelson's take on the word...it adds
nothing and the only word with cyber in it that does mean something is
"cybernetics".

------
Elepsis
I hate to be "that guy," but can a moderator please make the title read "Bill
to _give_ the government..."? I keep reading this title and thinking we can
now charge the government for internet downtime.

~~~
natmaster
Ya, sorry about that. I should have proofed my title before I submitted. :(

------
yannis
Good if it ever happens I will get a good night's sleep!

------
trafficlight
Good luck enforcing that.

------
eli
Ya think they can't shut it down now?

